# Η αρχαία ελληνική είναι ξένη χώρα



## nickel (Mar 28, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Ο τίτλος είναι δικός μου, αλλά δεν προδίδω ούτε τον τίτλο ούτε το νόημα του κειμένου. Από τα διαβάσματα στο κρεβάτι ξεχώρισα το άρθρο του *Ευθ. Φοίβου Παναγιωτίδη* στην κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή, όχι γιατί λέει κάτι καινούργιο, αλλά γιατί το λέει με σαφήνεια και με λίγα λόγια. Γι' αυτό σκέφτηκα να το κρατήσουμε κι εδώ:


Το παρελθόν είναι ξένη χώρα

*Tου Ευθ. Φοίβου Παναγιωτίδη*

Δεν χρειάζεται να εξηγήσει κανείς γιατί η αρχαία γλώσσα μας θεωρείται εθνικός θησαυρός, και μάλιστα αδαπάνητος και αναπαλλοτρίωτος: θα ήταν επίσης σπατάλη χώρου και αναγνωστικού χρόνου να εκθειάσει κανείς τη σημασία της ή το πόσο κεφαλαιώδη κείμενα γράφτηκαν σε αυτή. Αν αρμόζει η μεταφορά, η αρχαία ελληνική είναι μια θαυμαστή χώρα, όμορφη και συναρπαστική.

Ωστόσο είναι ξένη χώρα. Προτού αγανακτήσει ο αναγνώστης ή ξεκινήσει να γράφει κάποια επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας, να εξηγηθώ: δεν λέω ότι ανήκει στους ξένους, αλίμονο, άλλωστε την αποκάλεσα αναπαλλοτρίωτη πιο πάνω. Στο κάτω κάτω, οι γλώσσες στους ομιλητές τους ανήκουν τελικά. Την αποκαλώ ξένη από την άποψη του πόσο οικεία (δε) μας είναι: η Αρχαία μάς είναι απροσπέλαστη γραμματικά, εκτός και αν της αφιερώσουμε πολλή και κοπιώδη μελέτη, ενώ το λεξιλόγιό της κάποτε μας ξεγελάει, κάποτε κάτι μας θυμίζει, αλλά σπάνια μας είναι αναγνωρίσιμο χωρίς λεξικό. Όμως ας τα παραμερίσουμε όλα αυτά, ας αφήσουμε πίσω μας ακόμα κι ότι διαβάζουμε τα Αρχαία στην έντυπη εκδοχή της μικρογράμματης μορφής τους (καινοτομίας των βυζαντινών, αφού μέχρι τότε μόνον κεφαλαία υπήρχαν). Τουλάχιστον, η «τρομερή μας η λαλιά» θα μας ήταν οικεία σαν άκουσμα αν, παρά τις περικοπές στους πόρους για την Παιδεία, απορροφούσαμε ένα κονδύλιο για την κατασκευή μιας χρονομηχανής και μεταφερόμασταν στην Αθήνα του Σοφοκλέους, του Θουκυδίδου ή και του Αριστοτέλους.

Όχι. Δυστυχώς και εδώ, ιδίως εδώ, η Αρχαία θα μας ήταν αγνώριστη. Θα μας φαινόταν όχι μόνον ακατάληπτη στην προφορική της μορφή αλλά κι εντελώς ξενόφωνη. Τους χαρακτηριστικούς φθόγγους χ, γ, θ, δ, φ και β της νέας ελληνικής δεν θα τους βρίσκαμε πουθενά, ο συνωστισμός μακρών φωνηέντων, βραχέων φωνηέντων και διφθόγγων (μερικών γνώριμων σε εμάς μόνον από ξένες γλώσσες) μέσα στα στόματα των ομιλητών θα μας ξένιζε οπωσδήποτε. Η κάπως σουηδόφωνη προσωδία της Αρχαίας με τα όντως μακρά και και τα όντως βραχέα αλλά και τους μουσικούς τόνους να ανεβαίνουν (οξεία) και να ανεβοκατεβαίνουν (περισπωμένη) θα μας έκανε να αναρωτιόμαστε μήπως η χρονομηχανή δεν μας ταξίδεψε μόνο στον χρόνο αλλά και στον χώρο. Και ποιος ξέρει τι άλλο, που χάθηκε ύστερα από 24 αιώνες σιωπής και μόνο γραπτής επιβίωσης της Αρχαίας. Μιας γλωσσικής ποικιλίας η οποία, μέσα από την Κοινή, διαμόρφωσε τη δική μας και, σε μεγάλο βαθμό, τον κόσμο όλο.

Δεν θα μπορούσε όμως να έχει λειτουργήσει η καθαρεύουσα ως γέφυρα μεταξύ Αρχαίας και Νέας; Η καθαρεύουσα, αλλά και γενικά η προσέγγισή μας στην Αρχαία, ήταν βαθιά ανιστορική. Όπως μας δίδασκε η Μάρω Κακριδή-Φερράρι όταν ήμασταν φοιτητές, δεν γίνεται να αναστήσεις τη μορφολογία και το συντακτικό μιας γλώσσας με τόσο διαφορετική προφορά από τη δική σου. Κοινώς, αν η καθαρεύουσα επικρατούσε, θα ήμασταν τουλάχιστον καταδικασμένοι να μπερδεύουμε ημάς με υμάς. Παρόμοιες διαπιστώσεις έκαναν και οι λόγιοι που, ενώ ξεκίνησαν να αναβιώσουν τη βιβλική εβραϊκή στην Παλαιστίνη των αρχών του 20ού αιώνα, έγιναν κάποιοι από αυτούς μάρτυρες της δημιουργίας μιας καινούργιας ποικιλίας, της σύγχρονης εβραϊκής. Στη δική μας περίπτωση, η καθαρεύουσα ξεκίνησε ως πανελλήνιο διδακτικό πείραμα γλωσσικής αναβίωσης αλλά κατέληξε τροφοδότης λογαριασμός της σύγχρονης γλώσσας με λεξιλογικό πλούτο - αλλά και με πολλή επιπόλαια ή και επίπλαστη λογιοσύνη: τις ελληνικούρες. Δεν νομίζω πως θα μπορούσε να είχε γίνει κι αλλιώς.

Γενικότερα, δεν πρέπει να μας ξεγελάει η σχετική αναγνωρισιμότητα που δίνει στην Αρχαία ο τρόπος γραφής της: η νέα ελληνική και η αρχαία ελληνική μοιάζουν και μπορούν να γίνουν αντιληπτές ως δύο στάδια μιας αδιάσπαστης συνέχειας μόνο χάρη στη φιλολογική, στη γλωσσική και (τον τελευταίο ενάμιση αιώνα) στη γλωσσολογική ανάλυση.

Και όπως πάντοτε, από την ξένη χώρα που λέγεται παρελθόν παίρνουμε βεβαίως ό,τι χρειαζόμαστε αλλά και μόνον ό,τι είμαστε σε θέση να πάρουμε.

[Ο κ. Ευθ. Φοίβος Παναγιωτίδης είναι επ. καθηγητής Γλωσσολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Κύπρου.]​


----------

